# Need details regarding buying from snapdeal



## dasanubrata (Oct 8, 2016)

i want to buy a Dell S2216h monitor but the dell customer care told that the dell service tag should me mentioned on the invoice.So i want a pic of any dell monitor invoice so that i can know what are mentioned on the invoice?please kindly anyone in the forum send me the invoice picture or tell me.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 9, 2016)

Dude, I doubt anyone will share their invoice. As far the details go - you have CST number, TIN number, Serial Number of the Product and Model Number. And price and taxes.


----------



## dasanubrata (Oct 11, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude, I doubt anyone will share their invoice. As far the details go - you have CST number, TIN number, Serial Number of the Product and Model Number. And price and taxes.



its ok but one thing that is buying dell monitors from snapdeal is safe?


----------



## Hiesenberg (Oct 14, 2016)

dasanubrata said:


> its ok but one thing that is buying dell monitors from snapdeal is safe?


I have bought same monitor from Snapdeal last diwali sale around 7.5 - 8K.

Snapdeal is good man, pretty reliable. Not even half bad as most people make them out ( My personal experience have been exceptionally well).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dasanubrata (Oct 14, 2016)

Hiesenberg said:


> I have bought the same monitor from Snapdeal last Diwali sale around 7.5 - 8K.
> 
> Snapdeal is a good man, pretty reliable. Not even half bad as most people make them out ( My personal experience have been exceptionally well).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks bro for replying .


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2016)

Mine didn't have service tag printed, but serial no. Should I bother about that?
Did anyone bought dell monitor this year with service tag printed in invoice?


----------

